# Modded My Lingyun-NO POPS



## nat4sail (Feb 12, 2011)

so today i modded my dayan lingyun 3. i did the v cube 5 mod along with a core swap to the a 5 core. i also switched out the srews to c4u screws. the bottoms on of the center pieces were slightly sanded aswell. my cube is now lubed and set rather tight. there are NO POPS and 45 degree corner cuts everytime first try. reverse corner cuts are almost 40 degrees aswell!
i highly recommend doing this, i will try to make a video to explain what i did if you want 

EDIT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU_A5QUhkiw
link to my vid on what i did ^^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpehRaR4mdo
and credit to EnterPseudonym with his video^^^^ which helped me w/ hardware and showed me the center mod idea


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 12, 2011)

I think a video would be nice.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## davislantor (Feb 12, 2011)

it will be rarely pops if the spacer is removed.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 12, 2011)

What would happen if you did the 48 point edge mod on the Dayan Lingyun?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like some sensible mods. I have to say I prefer my Lingyun to my Guhong but unfortunately I only have it in white and prefer solving on black. However UPS tracking seems to show my parcel arriving at work on monday from C4U and included in that parcel is a black DIY Lingyun. I was going to try a C4U nylon core from the offset. Will also look at this corner mod and let you know how I get on


----------



## TimMc (Feb 12, 2011)

My Lingyun doesn't pop. The tension is set correctly and it's been lubed with Lubix. It kind of feels like an F2 ^_^

OH cube FTW

Tim.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Been using Halfords silicon lubricant spray till now but I did buy some Lubix online last night. Hopefully won't take too long to get to the UK.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a pretty neat mod
If I'd have an aV core, I'd try


----------



## Selkie (Feb 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Looks like some sensible mods. I have to say I prefer my Lingyun to my Guhong but unfortunately I only have it in white and prefer solving on black. However UPS tracking seems to show my parcel arriving at work on monday from C4U and included in that parcel is a black DIY Lingyun. I was going to try a C4U nylon core from the offset. Will also look at this corner mod and let you know how I get on



Well firstly I tried an AV core in my new DIY Lingyun with C4U springs but it was a complete popfest! I swapped out the AV core for a C4U and still too many pops. A bit dejected I then went for the C4U core and standard DaYan springs and hit the perfect balance!

It may be due to being a brand new cube and I will certainly try the AV core again once the cube is broken in a bit but I have to say the nylon core is great and I have only had 1 pop which I tightened after and I put that down to the cube settling and needing tightening anyway.


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

i have recently removed the washers and done the 48 point edge mod and v cube 5 mod, still no pops while solving ^__^ (only like 1:6 on 45 degree corner cuts now)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

So basically you modded your lingyun with *MY* method, changed the core, and modded the edges.


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

haha, yup ^__^, well i had already done the v cube 5 one before watching your vid, but basically


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

You should credit me bro, as it's only fair. >.< (I'll admit my video was bad)
Not sure how the core change helped though.


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

credit given ^__^


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. You have inspired me to continue with my expanded lingyun mod. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

no problem, im also trying to think for more things to further improve my cube. thinking of maybe making the inner corner curves smoother/deeper


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 29, 2011)

guys I can't open youtube because of country limits can someone upload it on some server like 4shared please?
thanks.


----------



## nat4sail (Apr 29, 2011)

i removed the video, sorry for the inconvenience.
all i really did was v-cube 5 mod, put an alpha V core, removed the washers, put c4u springs(or any spring of that shape), and lubed it all with shock oil/lubix


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 30, 2011)

well can you give me a link which teaches us these mods?
(not youtube)
and do these work on guhong the same way?


----------

